# Singapore Transgender looking for surrogation option.



## Contactvivi (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all, I'm a transgender in Singapore, wonder if anyone is from Singapore or nearby whom have experience in surrogation services. 

Surrogation is not legal in singapore and it's very costly here.

Anyone here, do share. Much appreciated. 

Vivi


----------

